# Fogged and fire alarm systems



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

I apologize if this query has been posted before but the drop down search menu won't work on my phone for some reason.

We used to love using fog on our haunt but once we had a fire supreason system installed throughout, we were on longer able to use it because it obviously looks like smoke when it goes in the sensors....what do places like Broadway do...they would be using similar systems and run into same situation. ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to follow the conversation in this thread - similar question:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=43222


----------



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

not helpful...


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Broadway doesn't use smoke detectors most likely. They would use heat detectors so they can fill a room with as much smoke as they want. If you want smoke like they have with a suppression system, you will need to change out the detectors to heat only. The smoke detectors you have are likely photo ionization and fog works just like smoke to them. So does steam ( they get set off by steam at my work every month or so). Heat detectors are likely the only way for you to go, but that is not an inexpensive fix.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

the theater I do side work for deactivates there alarm system after notifying the fire marshal. Most of the time the fire marshal makes an appearance during the fire alarm outage. At our haunt we installed heat detedtors this year.


----------

